# How to make the bed!



## simonandlisa (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi, 

We have bought a Euramobil 1993 motorhome, 4 berth based on a 2.5tdi Fiat. We are having trouble trying to work out how to put the bed together from the dining table. It all seems ok until we pull out the metal extensions, where are the boards kept that we need to place across these? Are they part of the furniture? Nothing seems obvious...

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

On our swift the back rest of the sofa forms the extra bit of the bed that goes across the metal extensions


----------



## K9d (Apr 1, 2013)

As above my 1988 Hymer uses the back rest of the sofa, the cushion has a thick piece of wood on the back of it.


----------



## simonandlisa (Jan 30, 2014)

That's great thanks, but if you use the back rest to put across the metal extension, what cushion sits on the table? It's a giant puzzle to me!

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

When we bought our motorhome our bed make up was a bit of a mystery so I googled for pictures of the make and model and there were a couple showing the bed made up. You could try that?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not think you are alone in this respect. We have a very reputable make, from Germany; a Dethleffs. As far as I can tell from the handbook, none of their many models have a simple second bed. They all seem to be a combination of various large block foam units which seem in every case to be an after-thought and never considered in the initial plan.
What is more, storing the many pieces of foam would take up more space than I care to donate. It may have been the same for your previous owner and that all pieces were not included. 
We ended up making a bed for a child in our own way which worked but some supplied beds are truly awful compromises.
If you cannot find a photographic example of your bed you could try googling "Euromobile camping car" or contact http://www.euramobil.de/haendler.html?&L=1&L=1

Alan


----------

